# $5,000.00 => REWARD - in MD, DC, VA



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We are offering a $5,000 reward for information leading the return of one of our trucks that was stolen between Dec 19th and Dec 20th. Last known location was the 600 block of Watkins Park Drive, in Upper Marlboro.

An additional $2,500 for information leading to the **** that stole it.

CLICK HERE FOR MORE INFO AND PHOTO OF VEHICLE


----------



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

tag your plows i have installed vin tags in hiding spots on my stuff


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am in the Baltimore area. I will keep an eye out for the truck. If I see it, I will sub work out to the thief. While he is plowing, I will call the police and you. I visited your Website. Very Nice!!! Good luck on getting your truck back.


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Will keep an eye out in Southern MD for you.


----------



## MSD HOMES LLC (Dec 13, 2009)

Were here in Fairfax and Prince William County and will keep an eye out for it. Its [email protected]@holes like this that need to be dealt with. If you cant earn/work for it why take some thing that does not belong to you.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm going to guess that PG Co PD has been their usual helpful selves? I commute to DC every day for my "real" job. I'll keep an eye out. Like I said in your other post, I'd call around to some of the salvage yards and act like someone looking for parts. Also, scour Craigslist using Searchtempest.com. Hope you find the a----ole!!


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

MPD in DC have recovered the vehicle. 36th St. South East. 

We are going to pick it up this morning. At this point all I know is the plow and salt spreader are gone, and the ignition has been punched out. I am told it does run. 

REWARD: I will still keep the reward offer for the return of the equipment and or persons responsible for the theft. (Although I am sure neither of which will occur) But just in case somone has some information.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I guess it's good you at least got the truck back. Probably cheaper to replace the plow and spreader than the whole truck? Maybe there is a relatively inexpensive tracking option for fleet vehicles? I know there's LoJack, but with today's advanced GPS capabilities, I wonder if there is some GPS-based system that is real-time....


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

sappel138;1171894 said:


> Well, I guess it's good you at least got the truck back. Probably cheaper to replace the plow and spreader than the whole truck? Maybe there is a relatively inexpensive tracking option for fleet vehicles? I know there's LoJack, but with today's advanced GPS capabilities, I wonder if there is some GPS-based system that is real-time....


Yes, there are several out there. A bit pricy for technology that is considered old in todays times, but none the less, its cheaper than losing equipment or vehicles.

We are going to outfit all of our trucks as soon as we select the fleet tracker we want. They run about $350-$450 for the hardware (per vehicle) and anywhere from $25 - $40 per month per vehicle for the monitoring.

They have some great feature. Text/Email notifications if vehicle is operated/moved during specified time frames (ie: 8pm - 6am). You can set speed limits, work zones, routes, and other settings so that if the vehicle violates, exceeds, or travels outside of your predetermined route or work zone your are notified. Great for tracking the lawn crews and take home vehicles.

Some of them can even be set up to monitor vehicle performances such as fuel level, engine temp, oil level, and others. Of course the more features you have the more money.

The good thing is you get 24/7 live monitoring which can veiwed through their web page via any internet connection. So with our smart phones we can look at where the vehicles are at any given time. You can download history logs based on various criterias.

The features are well worth the money when your looking at having to replace a stolen vehicle.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Glade to hear you got your truck back. I know most of my work goes into the extras you do to the truck. Attaching a plow and salter are easy. Just expensive. I know. I had one of my plows stolen a month ago. At least it was an extra. Is the insurance company stepping up?


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

What about the Directed Electronics Smart Start System (Viper, Avital)? It lets you lock, unlock, start and track the location of the vehicle. Also can be setup for multiple users per vehicle on different smartphones.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

sappel138;1171932 said:


> What about the Directed Electronics Smart Start System (Viper, Avital)? It lets you lock, unlock, start and track the location of the vehicle. Also can be setup for multiple users per vehicle on different smartphones.


I am actually a dealer for devices that can help assist with stolen vehicles and such. The difference with the unit I have is that it will send you an alert via text message anytime your vehicle moves, goes outside of a specific area etc. It's very small, has its own power supply if disconnected from its connected vehicle's power supply and will also send you an alert when the supplied voltage drops below a predetermined value.

I actually got set up as a dealer to implement these into rental watercraft but soon saw the potential for tons of other markets. As an example, if you have children of driving age and they borrow the car and you tell them not to go farther than the place they say they are going...and they travel beyond that range, it'll send you an alert to let you know. And if you tell them not to go over a certain speed, it'll alert you to that as well.

I'm in the process of putting deals together for local rental facilities so they can track their equipment in the same manner. And if it is stolen, then it can be tracked via GPS and the local PD...if that particular PD is worth a damn.

The device is about the same dimensions as a credit card but about 3/8" thick so it can be connected and installed virtually unseen by any potential criminal or employee that might be looking to take your equipment out for his/her own use. Its use has so much loss prevention potential is waterproof and anything with a 12 volt power supply can be protected. If you have one installed on some equipment that is rarely used and the voltage drops below 11v, you get a text message to let you know you need to go charge the battery so it'll be good when you need it.

If anyone is interested, just contact me via PM or at one of these e-mail addresses: [email protected] or [email protected] If there is enough interest, I'll see what I can do about setting up a special deal for users of the site.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Will your insurance cover the plow and spreader that was stolen ?


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

Did you check out some of the hock shops in the area? Your spreader may pop up!


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

CHasselberger;1172515 said:


> Did you check out some of the hock shops in the area? Your spreader may pop up!


It's a Salt Dogg? They actually did me a favor by stealing it. The last thing I want to do is buy it again from a pawn shop. Even if they only wanted 100 bucks for it.

Now the plow on the other hand is a brand new wideout. That hurts. But it still beats $60k for new Truck & Plow.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*truck*

Wow Rob sorry to hear what happen
Do you leave the truck on site
How bad was the truck damage
Insurance will replace everything you lost right


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*trk*

Rob

Dewalt make aalarm / tracker and works every well
I have 2 of them


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Truck is at Bob Bell ford. Had it towed there yesterday. Insurance adjuster came out today, the dealership will repair the damages. Still working with insurance company on replacing the stolen items. Have a meeting tomorrow so hopefuly we get an answer then.

We have ordered gps fleet tracking equipment for all of our equipment. Went with FleetMatics . A ton of features that will help us to streamline some of our operational issues. Manage fuel costs, and minimize wasted labor costs. We should have everything installed by the end of next week.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Fleetmatics is a lot like the one I have available. Not sure on the cost of the F-Matic though. The units I have give you an alert in 5 seconds when your vehicle moves, GeoFence and such. And you can locate your own vehicle yourself if desired. The FM units are not needed by a lot of the smaller businesses but the brand I have, the FIN, will take care of the smaller guys.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I heard today that skid steers sitting out on parking lots are getting stolen in Baltimore county.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

fci;1176046 said:


> I heard today that skid steers sitting out on parking lots are getting stolen in Baltimore county.


Makes me want to make sure I keep my stuff within sight at all times when I'm up there plowing.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

fci;1176046 said:


> I heard today that skid steers sitting out on parking lots are getting stolen in Baltimore county.


Thats no surprise. In fact, I'm surprised it doesnt happen more often. I dont know how many times I see a machine just sitting out in the open with no one around.

I just saw a brand new 2011 F550, 4x4, crew cab, landscapers body, stainless steel V-box, with a plow sitting in the back alley of a local business the other night at 11pm. Not a sole around.

I suppose, unless you've been a victim, it will never happen to you. We got lucky is all and all we lost was the uquipment and a some down town. Fortunately the weather is giving us a break, so we can get things back up in force again.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I had an employee steal tools from our shop a few years back the harford county police did a great job catching the guy. I prosecuted him because I could not get my hands on him first. He was facing 15 years the states attorney asked me if 90 days was OK. I told her HELL NO. I had to push and got him 2 1/2 years and restitution. I think thieves should have a hand cut off ( the one they wipe their A$$ with ) for the first conviction and so on.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

fci;1176892 said:


> I think thieves should have a hand cut off ( the one they wipe their A$$ with ) for the first conviction and so on.


ROFLMAO...I agree. And I push for the max too with the issues I've had to deal with. Why the hell should I be willing to give some buttmunch a break when he had no qualms about trying to shaft me over?


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey PerfiCut-- Just curious- any updates on what happened?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Guys here rent a storage container for the site and put the skids in them... Out of site and out of the weather..


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you had any luck in finding this yet ?
Was your insurance able to cover any loss ?


----------

